

Lua Fun: High-performance functional programming library for LuaJIT - fasteo
https://github.com/rtsisyk/luafun

======
doppioslash
This is nice. Last commit is 1 year ago though.

------
dang
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6770698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6770698).

LuaJIT certainly is a work of art, but please don't rewrite titles unless they
are misleading or linkbait:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
(Submitted title was "LuaJIT: A piece of art".)

~~~
fasteo
Got it. Thanks for the link to the guidelines.

~~~
dang
You're welcome! You might also find
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)
interesting.

